
Paramedical Tattoos - tacon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/17/style/paramedical-tattoos.html
======
peteretep
More pictures of reconstructive tattoos by the same guy:

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BxgTfcYg1K2/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BxgTfcYg1K2/)

Another that's NSFW:
[https://www.facebook.com/eternalink/photos/beautiful-3d-nipp...](https://www.facebook.com/eternalink/photos/beautiful-3d-nipple-
job-done-free-of-charge-by-our-inked-mag-featured-artist-
and/1697307727056661/)

------
singingwolfboy
[https://archive.is/vMnhh](https://archive.is/vMnhh)

------
overcast
Those fingernail tattoos are pretty dope! Remember reading years ago about the
artists that do nipple art for breast cancer survivors. Great cause.

------
BiteCode_dev
Wow, ublock origin blocks 42 trackers on this one page, and if it does, you
can't read the article.

~~~
catalogia
Disable _all_ javascript, including first party. None of it is necessary to
read the article: [https://0x0.st/iZgh.png](https://0x0.st/iZgh.png)

------
dforrestwilson
Before reading this I thought this might be a tattoo for paramedics to read.
Something that would state:

Blood Type Medical Allergies Any special conditions (diabetic, prone to
seizures, etc)

------
stillbourne
I thought the title was "Paramedical Tacos" now I'm let down.

------
znpy
This article is paywalled and somehow the website manages to stop reading the
article in private mode too.

Can we please stop posting paywalled articles?

~~~
tacon
For now, the NYTimes paywall is implemented in JavaScript. I use the Quick
JavaScript Switcher extension in Chrome to turn it off for that domain. Some
of the images don't load, but I can read all the text.

